# 6 Hours Cleaning And This is The Result.



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Guys and Gals,
just spent about 6 hours cleaning the car and thought i would share the end results. 
Started off first thing this morning with Chemical Guys Wash & Wax, dried off with micro-fibre cloths then a coat of Chemical guys E-Z glaze, then 2 coats of Jet-seal 301 and then finally a coat of 50/50 wax. I hope you like !!









































































I can't believe how wide my arse looks in the 4th pic.
Cheers............Ken.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks good mate.

Two things though. Unscrew the oil cap. Put engine cover on, the cover back up.

Secondly get soem autosol on the inside of the exhaust cones.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

lookin good mate, but Hark is spot on, get your pipes cleaned up!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks ace mate. Adam would be pleased... :wink:

Just get rid of that rear spoiler. That would p**s him off... :lol:

cheers

rich


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I agree with cleaning the pipes too - the car does look f'king fantastic though.

Psssst......it needs machine polishing - notice the swirls in the 2nd picture ? :wink: (just me being picky  )


----------



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

TeeTees said:


> I agree with cleaning the pipes too - the car does look f'king fantastic though.
> 
> Psssst......it needs machine polishing - notice the swirls in the 2nd picture ? :wink: (just me being picky  )


The pipes were clean, must be a bad photo and also there are no swirl marks - trust me it must just be from the flash.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

kenjo said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with cleaning the pipes too - the car does look f'king fantastic though.
> ...


The camera never lies :wink:

PS. don't take things too personally. If you post up pics, you're bound to get different people's opinions - you just have to be prepared for 'em.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Looks 8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

TeeTees said:


> I agree with cleaning the pipes too - the car does look f'king fantastic though.
> 
> Psssst......it needs machine polishing - notice the swirls in the 2nd picture ? :wink: (just me being picky  )


ha i knew you would pick it up ;-)


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Do you think the glaze added any bling?
I use the cc stuff for light coloured cars but with our car being silver I might be wasting my time.
I have a mates black porshe to detail soon and was thinking of trying the cc wet mirror finish.

Si


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

looking great kenjo, great work


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Looks ace mate. Adam would be pleased... :wink:


YES! He would!!

Bloody hell Ken! I cant tell you how much i'm smiling right now!!

I'm so happy you bought it and look after it the way you do...       



Hark said:


> Secondly get soem autosol on the inside of the exhaust cones.


I do advise you do this too.... polish also works if they are fairly clean...


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hark said:


> Unscrew the oil cap. Put engine cover on, the cover back up.


Hark,

It was done like that on purpose.... looks neater 

Yellow did it for me at Rockingham

Tee Tees - No swirl marks there matey. It would be reflection.


----------



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

Cheers for all the comments Guys and yes i take all comments on board or else why would you put yourself up for it.
Now Adam, did i not tell you that i would look after "her"when i bought "her"and whilst i don't imagine it will ever be concourse standard, i will not drive a dirty car and that's just the way i am. In so far as the exhaust tips are concerned, they were gleaming after all my cleaning but couldn't resist a blast out and took the photos after that - silly me  
Anyway, all joking aside, it's nice to hear from you and i will be down to Kent later in the year, hopefully in the TTR and if so will give you a bell if you want to look the car over again.
Cheers........Ken.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looking good :wink:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

you bringing it to the next ne meet, would love to see it in the metal


----------



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, i will definately be there.
I was so gutted that i couldn't make it to the last one.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking very nice mate . hope to meet up sometime.


----------

